# Free Halloween/Goth Music:



## Autumn_Dreams (Aug 30, 2004)

Thanks for posting the link! I'll check it out later, but I bookmarked it. And yes, nothing wrong with free music!



"In nightmares our screams are silent, yet all fallen angels hear us on their way down." --E. Riddle

"Autumn whispers to me. It always has." --E. Riddle

The Corridors: Where Halloween is Forever
Autumn Whispers to Me


----------



## muggsmcodw (Oct 6, 2004)

I am new to this music downloading thing. Can anyone help me. When I click on a song from the free goth site, It just plays it for me, no option for me to download it. Help please! M

mmm


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

*Not sure about your system but on Windows XP you right click your mouse and "Save Target As" and save it to the file of your choice.*



<center></center>


----------

